# First time trying Fishless cycling



## AquariumE (Mar 14, 2016)

This is my first time giving Fishless cycling a go.



Using Dr. Tim's one and only kit.



Dosed ammonia to 3 ppm on the first day, checked every 24 hrs since. This being day 4.



Ammonia is still unchanged at 3 ppm. Have not dosed ammonia since the start up dose. Since the value has not decreased at all.



Decided to try to test for nitrites just to see if their was any results and the Nitrites were 0 as expected.



I assume I am going just fine, just need a bit of time for the BB to grow and some reassurance that it is normal to (not) have to dose in 4 days.



Temperature has been set at 81.1 F. Thanks all.


----------



## FishFlow (Sep 13, 2011)

Excellent. 

What size tank?


----------



## AquariumE (Mar 14, 2016)

FishFlow said:


> Excellent.
> 
> What size tank?


55 gallon.


----------



## FishFlow (Sep 13, 2011)

Is anything else in the tank? How much water movement do you have? What type of filter?


----------



## AquariumE (Mar 14, 2016)

FishFlow said:


> Is anything else in the tank? How much water movement do you have? What type of filter?


Sand substrate, decorations, and normal tank setups heater, filters.

Filters are Aqueon 55/75 Hang on filter and size 4 ATI sponge filter.Slight mods to the Hang on as far as bio media goes. Some plastic pot scrubbies, egg crating etc.. For more mechanical and biological filtration.

Water movement seems to be working well with the hang on, on left side of tank and sponge on the other. Running the sponge with a air stone.


----------



## welok (Jul 20, 2015)

I would dose with Prime once or twice to put the BB in there to grow. Getting it to magically appear on its own was always a problem I had...


----------



## AquariumE (Mar 14, 2016)

Update as of today. Ammonia still unchanged from initial dose to 3 ppm Ammonia. Nitrites 0.50. High range ph is 7.4 and ph is- called it 7.7 since 7.6 is the what API test kits have as everyone knows. I tested the high range due to this reason. A 30% water change was done 6 days ago. With no water test change.


----------



## AquariumE (Mar 14, 2016)

New update, contacted Dr. Tim's Aquatics. Their not sure what's going on. Guess a problem with the inconsistencies of commercial ammonia products as in my case I'm using Austin's clear ammonia. From what I gather it's supposed to be a 2% but still unsure if that's really what it is. Anyway, they are sending me a new bottle of one and only as a booster dose of the bacteria. So I guess add that and continue my testing. IDK. Thought I would try this product. Not sure if I will use in the future or not. However I will say that I did like the fact that customer service did their job and made things go in a positive direction. May say that if you do try this product to order their ammonia and use it. Not sure if this is what's stalking me or what. 

Suggestions? Comments? Thanks all for your help so far. Not bashing this company by any means, their great with a good product just a hitch in using it. I'd say use their ammonia and you would be fine. I already bought the ammonia in my case and figured I would try the bacteria in a bottle this time. Thanks again all.


----------



## FishFlow (Sep 13, 2011)

% ammonia shouldn't matter if you've measured 3ppm in the tank with the api test kit.

Did u do anything to the tank after u added ammonia to 3ppm??


----------



## AquariumE (Mar 14, 2016)

FishFlow said:


> % ammonia shouldn't matter if you've measured 3ppm in the tank with the api test kit.
> 
> Did u do anything to the tank after u added ammonia to 3ppm??


No. Have done nothing but the above things. Dosed to 3ppm when I set it up. Did do a water change 30 % 8 days ago. This Friday it will be 3 weeks from start up. Dr. Tims sent me another bottle of one and only and I did dose that tonight. 

I did test the water prior to dosing with the bacteria and results were same as they have been. 3 ppm ammonia and 0.50 nitrite. So we will see what the next few days do. So have not given ammonia dose since the initial set up to 3 ppm.

Now just wait it out.


----------



## BabyGirl77 (Jul 24, 2015)

A tank takes 6-8 weeks to fully cycle. So be patient. You cannot cycle a tank in less time. You may see results in like three weeks, but the tank takes 6-8 weeks to fully cycle. As for bacteria in a bottle, get TetraSafeStart, it is one of the few that actually has live bacteria in it and that will jump start your cycle.


----------



## AquariumE (Mar 14, 2016)

Blue Moon said:


> A tank takes 6-8 weeks to fully cycle. So be patient. You cannot cycle a tank in less time. You may see results in like three weeks, but the tank takes 6-8 weeks to fully cycle. As for bacteria in a bottle, get TetraSafeStart, it is one of the few that actually has live bacteria in it and that will jump start your cycle.


Thanks, day 25 as of tonight. Rusults finally starting to change as of tonight. Ammonia went down to 1.0ppm and nitrite went to 1.0ppm. So starting to get somewhere. Thanks for the help so far everyone.


----------



## AquariumE (Mar 14, 2016)

Day 49. Seems stalled or something. Things just don't seem to be progressing. 2.0 ammonia and 1.0 nitrite. Been this for a while now. Only had a drop to 0.50 ammonia once during the cycle so far and at that point added ammonia to the level I am at currently. Which is 2.0 ammonia. Not sure if I'm stalled or what's going on. Starting to get quite discouraged.


----------



## Fishtail76 (Oct 17, 2013)

Have you been dosing with ammonia every four days? If not the bb have to have a new source of ammonia in order to increase the colony, you can't just start with 3ppm and leave it. I did not use Dr. Tim's and don't know what the instructions say but you need a continued source of ammonia for the bb colony to grow.

I cycled my 55g in less than three weeks following the instructions from our forums. http://www.aquariumforum.com/f66/fishless-cycle-15036.html

I wish you luck and have patience, some tanks take longer than others for some reason.


----------

